# EOS R 1.2 firmware on Canon Canada



## N-VB (Apr 17, 2019)

Available to download https://canoncanada.custhelp.com/app/answers/answer_view/a_id/1030434


----------



## HikeBike (Apr 17, 2019)

Would there be any differences between the firmware released on the Canada site vs the US site?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 17, 2019)

HikeBike said:


> Would there be any differences between the firmware released on the Canada site vs the US site?


The version from Canada will be more polite.


----------



## N-VB (Apr 17, 2019)

French Canon page is completely empty, they even took down 1.1 firmware page, so I downloaded from Canada and it works.
Testing servo eye AF atm


----------



## Viggo (Apr 17, 2019)

Downloaded and everything works. I wasn’t waiting for the eye af, but that works exactly the same as face detect, meaning, pretty much flawless.

I really liked the smaller AF point, win for me


----------



## anthony_s (Apr 17, 2019)

Apparently for Windows OS only. I had no idea people were still using Windows


----------



## anthony_s (Apr 17, 2019)

I stand corrected: 





Error







canoncanada.custhelp.com


----------



## woodman411 (Apr 18, 2019)

Eye/face tracking and ai-servo much improved, love it.


----------

